# Newbie



## mwhipple (Nov 24, 2008)

Hello,

I've lurked on and off for a while but never got around to doing the new member post. I'm Mark Whipple and I'm a high school teacher in the Boston area. I currently do lights and occasionally sound for high schools and community theaters in my area. My background goes back many years to lighting for TV and theater in college, through a grass-roots community theater with tin juice cans for par lamps, to a pretty modern facility at our local high school. Recently I've played with DMX/USB and I picked up an ETC Smartfade 2496. If anybody knows of a good source for a case for that board, let me know!

Looking forward to exchanging ideas on how to get the job done with minimal resource, but still keeping the standards high!

Mark


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 24, 2008)

mwhipple said:


> ...If anybody knows of a good source for a case for that board, let me know!


Welcome, mwhipple. What's wrong with a redneck-roadcase (cardboard box it came in) especially when reinforced with many layers of duct tape?http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/members/mwhipple.html

Check your local music stores and pawn shops for a keyboard case, or ask/find some out-of-work musician friends. At 2.5"x10"x27", should be just about right.

How about a "soft" case? 



Also, check out SmartSoft and let us know what you think.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 25, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth! For a top of the line but not exactly cheap solution try contacting "Georgia Case". They were at LDI and had some briefcases made out of road case materials. Their website shows a lot of medical cases. 

Another cheap option would be to look into pistol or rifle cases. 

The search function is your friend!


----------



## icewolf08 (Nov 25, 2008)

Welcome to the booth Mark. Where in the Boston area are you? I grew up in Newton so I know the area well.

Enjoy the forums, hopefully we can be a valuable resource for you. Ask any questions you have, and answer any you can!


----------



## mwhipple (Dec 11, 2008)

icewolf08 said:


> Welcome to the booth Mark. Where in the Boston area are you? I grew up in Newton so I know the area well.



Thanks, all for the tips on cases for my console. The soft case is a good idea since I won't be taking it on the road. However, I don't know if I'm man enough for that pink case, derrekleffew!

Alex, I live in Milton (just south of Boston) and most of the groups I work with are within 10 minutes of my house. Makes up for my 50 minute commute to work in Cambridge!

Thanks for the warm welcome, everyone - this forum is a great resource!

Mark


----------

